

Show HN: Graphosaurus – 3D graph viewer written entirely in JavaScript powered by WebGL - frewsxcv
https://github.com/frewsxcv/graphosaurus

======
aquark
This looks great! Any thoughts on hooking it up to a graph layout algorithm so
you can specify the graph without the co-ordinates?

